
A Killer Linux GUI for Neovim: NeovimGtk - spystath
http://www.wezm.net/technical/2017/12/a-killer-linux-gui-for-neovim-neovimgtk/
======
Zardoz84
I just try it. Works nice, also, I try with Fira Code and the ligatures are a
really nice improvement!

